# Connecting Asus HD7 to internet



## Waiting Falcon

My DD gave me an ASUS HD7 memo pad for my BD. She had the battery already already charged so she could show me how to use it.
She connected it to HER internet and now even though I have my internet password in and it says it has authenicated the password..I still have no internet. In the setting it says the wifi is on.
I did not get the manual with the gift.... 
Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?


----------



## arabian knight

This page may give you the info you want.

http://www.asus.com/support/Knowledge-Detail/28/6/ASUS_MeMO_Pad_HD_7/CA83A53E-5F02-43D5-932B-2DCB6F8A5B2A/


----------



## Waiting Falcon

Thank you, I'll keep that link.
But still all I am getting is 
saved secured with WPA 

Then it will say authenication problem 

it shows the internet symbol with a padlock


----------



## MoonRiver

Waiting Falcon said:


> My DD gave me an ASUS HD7 memo pad for my BD. She had the battery already already charged so she could show me how to use it.
> She connected it to HER internet and now even though I have my internet password in and it says it has authenicated the password..I still have no internet. In the setting it says the wifi is on.
> I did not get the manual with the gift....
> Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?


Who set up your wifi? 

Do you currently use any wifi devices?

It's been awhile since I configured mine, but I think one option is to specify which devices can connect to your wifi.

ETA: WPA means Wi-Fi Protected Access


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I am on Centurylink.....I have a mac laptop ..
You think I can only have one device? Or is it because my modem is for a mac and I need the PC code for the memo pad?


----------



## MoonRiver

Waiting Falcon said:


> I am on Centurylink.....I have a mac laptop ..
> You think I can only have one device? Or is it because my modem is for a mac and I need the PC code for the memo pad?


Try going to centurylink and go through setup wireless or troubleshooting wireless.
http://internethelp.centurylink.com/internethelp/tutorials-wireless.html 

I'm thinking your daughter had wireless set up either with no security or she had it configured to let you in. Your setup probably needs to be configured. I think the link above will walk you through it.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

Thank you for another link......

It still does not work though it did at her place. She has an apartment and had to have it wired for internet. She connected the pad to her internet. I have now removed that connection but still i can not connect to the internet. 

I know other people when here have tried to connect but have been unable to. But I think also they all had windows. When I first moved here they configured the modem to my mac. I could not access the internet until that was done. 

Are there modems that automatically change between windows and macs?


----------



## MoonRiver

Waiting Falcon said:


> Thank you for another link......
> 
> It still does not work though it did at her place. She has an apartment and had to have it wired for internet. She connected the pad to her internet. I have now removed that connection but still i can not connect to the internet.
> 
> I know other people when here have tried to connect but have been unable to. But I think also they all had windows. When I first moved here they configured the modem to my mac. I could not access the internet until that was done.
> 
> Are there modems that automatically change between windows and macs?


That's not your problem. I believe your MAC is connected to the modem with a cable. Your ASUS HD7 is trying to make a wireless connection. You need to get the manufacturer and model number of the modem, go to the Centurylink site, and follow the instructions on how to configure the modem for wireless.

At least that is my best guess.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I may have cable internet but my Macbook is wireless.

This memo pad is wifi ,is wifi different from what I have?

Although I get along with my Mac , I will never say I am a bright bulb where computers are concerned...... My DD got this for me to play games on..I rarely ever play games and when I do it is Mahjongg...


----------



## MoonRiver

Waiting Falcon said:


> I may have cable internet but my Macbook is wireless.
> 
> This memo pad is wifi ,is wifi different from what I have?
> 
> Although I get along with my Mac , I will never say I am a bright bulb where computers are concerned...... My DD got this for me to play games on..I rarely ever play games and when I do it is Mahjongg...


You have a box that transmits/receives wireless. That box may need to be reconfigured. 

I have a different setup, but there should be similarities. I am limited to 2 concurrent wireless connections. I also have it configured so that only certain computers can connect and it requires a password to connect. This is a different password that the one you use to connect to the internet. So one password to connect to the wireless device and another to connect to the internet. 

Find the box and get the manufacturer and model number. The box probably has a small antenna on it. Once you get that info, post it here.


----------



## arabian knight

Have you put in your WiFi password in for that new device? 
That is if your Modem is secured, you have to put in that Password on the new device so the WiFi will work through it. I know when I connected my Wii wireless I had to put in my Password so the Wii could access the modem which is secure. Same thing went for my iMac I had to first put in the Password to access the secured modem.
The password of which I made up~! LOL I used 26 numbers to make up a 64 bit secured WiFi connection so nobody could just sit outside out of sight and use MY WiFi Connection. LOL


----------



## mistletoad

Have you tried unplugging your modem for a minute and then plugging it back in - this will reset it and often fixes WPA problems. If that doesn't work you may have MAC filtering on your modem - in this case you will need to enter the new device's MAC address in the modem's white list (log in info for this should be on the label on the bottom of your modem).


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I have a Westell modem A90 750022-07. It does not have an antenna.
It has a bunch of letters and number for the Mac to connect at startup for a new device also written on the back of the modem. This is the sequence I used when I tried to connect to the internet with the memo pad. I would not call it a password just a connection number that I have to use when I got a new laptop a few months ago. It is also the same code that I used when I originally moved here.
Password I really do not have Although it is protected....... when Centurylink gave a password , then I could not get on... somehow it messed things up on the system and they had to remove the password.

Could it be Cl instead of me?


----------



## MoonRiver

Waiting Falcon said:


> I have a Westell modem A90 750022-07. It does not have an antenna.
> It has a bunch of letters and number for the Mac to connect at startup for a new device also written on the back of the modem. This is the sequence I used when I tried to connect to the internet with the memo pad. I would not call it a password just a connection number that I have to use when I got a new laptop a few months ago. It is also the same code that I used when I originally moved here.
> Password I really do not have Although it is protected....... when Centurylink gave a password , then I could not get on... somehow it messed things up on the system and they had to remove the password.
> 
> Could it be Cl instead of me?





> Wireless devices had the right passwords for the WEP but would not connect. Had to go to each device and reset the password (to what it already was) to make them connect


I found this comment on Amazon. It was specifically for the modem you have.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I am heading south tomorrow. I will take it with me and see if it will connect to the Inn's
internet. If it won't it will be the fault of the pad.
Otherwise I will have to do something else for it here.

If it does not have a password..... how do I reset it?


----------

